# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  قرار دادن منو در برنامه جاوا

## hkhalaj

سلام. من در برنامم میخوام یک منوبار شامل چند منو قرار دهم. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید چطور میشه این کارو کرد؟

----------


## vahid-p

این آموزش رو ببینید جایی سوال داشتید بپرسید.

https://www.javatpoint.com/java-jmenuitem-and-jmenu


سوالتون خیلی کلیه و لازمه یک آموزش کامل نوشته بشه

----------

